# Ryobi 18-Volt One+ Lithium-Ion- Drill Driver and Circular Saw Kit +charger



## DW833

I have a similar set that I purchased last year. Drill, impact driver and saw. I agree on the saw. It isn't very good. Trying to rip a plywood sheet is close to useless. Start with a fully charged battery. I find that the saw drains the battery really quickly.

I have no problem with the impact driver. But the drill could be better. Tighten the chuck well before using.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just got the drill driver and impact driver set with two batteries and charger. Haven't used it yet, but from this I'm hopeful that the set will be good for me.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

The saw is a total disappointment but I guess if you need it to trim the fence or something then it's a deal.

The two driver set seems like a good deal if you need the impact driver. I saw a guy using it on you-tube and it seems to handle lug nuts with no problem.

I would go for the new airless Brad Nailer but then you have to buy the battery separate and the heavy duty battery the P108 is about 100.


----------



## CharlesA

Interesting review. I can't imagine a cordless circular saw included in a $79 multiple tool kit to be adequate for precision cutting.


----------



## TheFridge

The saw isn't meant for precision. It's for rough cuts.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Well,rough cuts or not, you should be able to adjust the blade so it is 90 degree to fence. the adjustment screw is useless since the bump or protrusion in the back prevents the saw base to sit any closer to the body and achieve 90 degree adjustment.I'm not expecting festool quality precision here but this is unacceptable to me. 
I own few harbor feight tools and I realize you get what you pay for but this is brand name. others don't care and look at the overall value which is tempting if you are going to purchase any other battery operated Ryobi tools.


----------



## paxorion

The Ryobi 18+ line are marketed mainly for the home DIYer. I have an older generation Ryobi 18+ cordless circular saw, and it has been great for what it's for, rough carpentry and not fine woodworking. I'm also very disillusioned by lower price circular saws (anything with a stamped base), so I don't expect them to deliver the accuracy needed for woodworking.

My 2cents, the Ryobi cordless saw can serve as a secondary portable circular saw, not as a primary saw.


----------



## MarkDavisson

I agree with the reviewer - at $79 the purchase represents definite value.


----------



## mpounders

I bought it just for the batteries and charger, as a replacement for my older one that didn't have the lion batteries. Have not even tried the new saw; the old one was useless, so I figured this one was also.


----------



## moke

Are any cordless saws good? I've used the black/gold and not been impressed with it either…..what about Milwaukee? or Bosch? Ryobi has some awesome corless tools and then they have some Klinkers too….
Mike


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

The only battery operated tool I have is a 15 dollar Harbor Freight clutch drill I use for kreg screw jobs. and the batteries are only 12.99 if i had to get one. And the only reason I got that was that the only corded clutch drill is made by Ryobi and it was about 40 which i didn't want to spend since i already have two other corded drills. 
I think prices of batteries are outrageous. a good battery like P108 costs around 100.
So I can see why this 79 dollar package is a major attraction for those with battery operated Ryobi tools.


----------



## stefang

You usually get what you pay for. I have always been disappointed by cheap power tools. It's amazing what a good handsaw can do while you are saving money for a decent tool.


----------



## Fallon

While I do agree that the circular saw is pretty weak I am a pretty big Ryobi One+ fan. I have several of their drills, vacuums, caulking gun, sawzall, jigsaw, impact driver, flashlight, 4.5" grinder, chainsaw & probably several other's I'm forgetting. The price on the batteries does suck, but no worse than any other lithium ion batteries. If you look at rebuilding them (they use a dozen or so commodity cells internally) the price is in the same ballpark to rebuild as buy new.

I don't expect the performance of a dewalt out of them, but they are well under half the price. The circular saw is handy when I need to do a quick hack job & am not near an outlet.


----------



## TheFridge

The older Milwaukee I used way awhile back was a pretty solid saw. Never checked it for accuracy though.


----------



## RUINTUIT

I have the older "blue" version and like Fallon said, use it as quick cut off saw. Never thought it would be precise or accurate or have a nice cut. I just use it to cut something off, and to that end, it's always worked fine. I swap the batteries back and forth between my older "blue" tools and the two new drills I bought. Can't say enough about the batteries. And, if you do need a new battery, just buy a new tool with one or two included.


----------



## intelligen

How far off from 90 is it? If it's only a degree or two, I'd probably be able to live with it.

I've been really tempted to buy this set when it's been on sale for $79. At this price, I wouldn't even expect this circular saw to be as good as my $45 Skil saw.

I consider a cheap circular saw as something that really just does rough cuts. A cordless circular saw is something to keep in your car so you can cut down lumber in the parking lot to make it fit in your car.


----------



## Bill1974

I have a few Ryobi tools, and most are decent or good. The circular saw is one of the worst, like others have said it's okay to make a few rough cuts when there is no outlet near by. The ni-cad batteries are not worth the effort of using them, compared to the Li-Ion ones. The largest Li-Ion are amazing, They work well in freezing temps, they seem to last forever, if you leave them sit they hold their change for months. The cost a little more, but 2 for a $100 is not to bad. They do make the circular saw and the sawzall seem a little better than they actually are.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

I own several Ryobi tools and have no beef with their tools I think they are good tools. 
Very accurate even more so than more expensive tools in some cases as in my corded drill.

How far off from 90 ?

I didn't bother measuring after I saw a big gap. maybe some saws are better than others. I don't know. But if you don't mind grinding down that bump in the back that prevents the base to sit flat then you 
will be able to adjust it to 90 using the screw.


----------



## Holt

I've got both tools in that kit. I don't like the drill as well as my Hitachi, but it's good enough and keeps me from needing to swap bits as often. The batteries that come with the kits work great in the Ryobi flash light, but I've never had very long running life in any of the tools (not bad in the drill, but still not great). But, save those "little: batteries for backups and get a pair of the "big" batteries (I think they are 5AH) and the tools are great. Only one I've run down was in the reciprocating saw and you kind of expect that. I got a pair of them for $99.99 around Christmas a year or so back.

I didn't see any real problem with the circular saw, it has head and shoulders better than my 18v B&D piece of crap. I have a track saw so it would never occur to me to try and cut plywood with it, but I might try mounting it on my PSI Portable Panel saw just to see if it will save me stringing out extension cords.

When you wind up with a few One+ batteries, the 6 station multi-chemistry charger is nice. Only charges one battery at a time, but automatically switches to the next once current battery is charged. Stops charging when all are topped off but will periodically check on them…


----------

